

Scala 2.8.0 Beta 1 released - xyzzyrz
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/4587

======
mark_l_watson
Cool. I've been writing Scala and Clojure wrappers for a larger Java project,
and I ran into a minor hassle last week with Scala/Java integration and I read
something that indicated that things would be easier with Scala 2.8. I am
downloading the beta right now to see if there are any problems using it with
InteliJ 9.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Trying 2.8 did break some of my code (as expected from reading the 2.8 beta
docs)

------
wheels
Named and especially default arguments is the win for me. I couldn't bring
myself to start ripping out our Java code just to have to do all of the same
silly method duplication all over the place.

~~~
samdk
For me, too. I learned Scala for a project last semester and named/default
arguments were the one thing I missed the most.

------
sreque
I haven't been this excited about a new programming language version in a long
time. It almost feels like a bigger deal than the change from Java 1.4 to 1.5!

------
qhoxie
They didn't expand much on the improvements to actors and support for
continuations, both of which are quite interesting.

Actors: <http://www.scala-lang.org/node/2041>

Continuations: <http://www.scala-lang.org/node/2096>

------
TrevorBurnham
Along with the new language version comes a new, completely rewritten Eclipse
plugin, which can be installed using the update site:

<http://www.scala-lang.org/scala-eclipse-plugin-beta-preview>

------
kashif
This language makes me unhappy.

~~~
andrew1
Care to elaborate?

~~~
kashif
No not really - it isn't a concrete thing, its like a gut wrenching feeling
you get when you look at a lot of clever C++/Perl code.

